# Ftp World Hilfe!!!



## Unregistriert (3 März 2007)

Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ftp-world.de\.com\.net\.org und sonst was es alles von denen gibt!
ich habe mich auf dieser [...........] Seite angemeldet und [.........]! Da dachte ich mir "da meld ich mich gleich an" so was kam dann in meinem Emailpostfach: RECHNUNG
ich habe jetzt eine ganze Weile nicht darauf reagiert weil ich auch noch minderjährig bin (14 jahre) also ist ja normalerweise so ein geschäft schwebend unwirksam! jetzt bekomm ich drohungen von einem angeblichen Inkassobüro und einer Anwaltskanzlei! ich habe denen geschrieben dass ich minderjährig bin und deshalb dieses geschäft hald unwirksam ist... waas ist passiert ? keine antwort garnichts und dass nach 2 wochen, jetzt habe ich wieder eine E-Mail bekommen von einem Inkassobüro dass die meine Ip Adresse haben und mich ausfindig machen wollen! (naja weiß ned wass die wollen meine Ip adresse ändert sich bei jedem start von meinem pc ) könnt ihr mir helfen ? habt ihr auch erfahrung mit dieser seite/n ? ach ja ich möchte möglischst meine Eltern davor bewaren! Danke

_Rechtlich Bedenkliches gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (3 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Jung, 
mach dir keine Sorgen  
Wenn das stimmt, was du über FTP Dings geschrieben hast ([.........], keinen deutlichen Hinweis auf Kosten...), dann können die dir nix anhaben. 
So wir du erzählst hört sich das nach den typischen Machenschaften dieser "Anbieter" (einen schlimmeren Wort mit B oder A am Anfang darf man ja nicht schreiben) an.

Dann trifft auf jeden fall zu, was hier geschrieben steht:

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Lies das durch und geh dann spielen. Ist nicht lang oder schwer zu lesen  
Die Post vom Inkassoverein, die noch kommen wird, müsstest du halt abfangen, zerkleinen und entsorgen. Oder du klärst deine Eltern auf. Wie gesagt, es gibt keinen Grund zur Sorge.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## News (3 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Na, das ist aber in verschiedener Hinsicht eine bemerkenswerte Seite.
- Man versucht sich als Namens-Trittbrettfahrer durch eine Bezeichnung, die der einer geschlossenen illegalen Downloadplattform ähnelt.

- Es wird etwas mit "FTP" suggeriert, obwohl es sich hier wohl gar nicht um einen Zugang zu FTP-Servern mit Newsgroups (à la Alphaload etc.) handelt. Die Rede ist nur von einem "Memberbereich".

- Man nennt sich Sieger eines "Homepage Award 2006". Der gleichnamige Preis von Giga TV und T-Online kann es aber nicht sein, dort stehen ganz andere Sieger.

- Man wirbt mit Bildern von Spiderman 3 und Fluch der Karibik 3 ("Exklusiv").
Allein schon wegen der letzten zwei Punkte sehe ich ein virtuelles Damoklesschwert über den Köpfen der Betreiber schweben


----------



## Devilfrank (3 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



News schrieb:


> Allein schon wegen der letzten zwei Punkte sehe ich ein virtuelles Damoklesschwert über den Köpfen der Betreiber schweben




Wenn es doch endlich mal runtersausen würde...
:roll:


----------



## tuxedo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Die Seite vermittelt intensiv den Eindruck, man könne Filme etc. herunterladen, z.B. durch die Kategorisierung in Film-Genres auf der linken Seite und in der Mitte, durch die Zahl-Angaben, durch den angeblichen Award in der oberen rechten Ecke.  

Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass sich im Inhalt lediglich FAQs, Tools etc. finden lassen. Diese Information findet man einzig und allein rechts unten auf der Seite hinter dem Link "Inhalt". Meines Erachtens eine klare und geplante Irreführung des Users.

Nachtrag:
Etwa 99% der Website kündigen also etwas anderes an, als man dann tatsächlich bekommt, wenn man sich registriert und bezahlt. Und das soll allen ernstes rechtens sein? Das soll also einem User zugemutet werden dürfen? Sorry. Es fällt mir arg schwer, mich soweit zurückzuhalten und nicht von dreister Abzocke und gar von Betrug im Zusammenhang mit dem Betreiber "Netava Advertisement Point" zu sprechen.


----------



## sascha (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



> Es fällt mir arg schwer, mich soweit zurückzuhalten und nicht von dreister Abzocke und gar von Betrug im Zusammenhang mit dem Betreiber "Netava Advertisement Point" zu sprechen.



Versteh ich. Und jetzt fragen wir einfach mal den vzbv, was er von der Sache hält. Der hat in solchen Sachen ja durchaus Übung:



			
				vzbv schrieb:
			
		

> Im Falle irreführender Werbung oder unzulässiger Vertragsklauseln gehen die Verbraucherzentralen und der vzbv bereits heute in zahlreichen Fällen durch Abmahnungen und Gerichtsverfahren gegen einzelne Unternehmen vor - auch über die Grenzen hinweg. Der vzbv und die Verbraucherzentralen versandten im Jahr 2006 rund 1.300 Abmahnungen. Durchschnittlich fünf Prozent der vom vzbv bearbeiteten Fälle haben einen grenzüberschreitenden Bezug.


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ftp-world.de\.com\.net\.org und sonst was es alles von denen gibt!


entweder die lesen mit oder die URLs stimmen nicht 
*.de > führt nur (noch?) auf ein Verzeichnis 
*.com >  The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
*.net >  dito 
*.org  wie oben 


> Index of  f*p://ftp-world.org


----------



## sascha (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Vor 'ner Stunde, als ich die Screenshots für Berlin   gemacht habe, stimmten die URLS noch.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



sascha schrieb:


> Vor 'ner Stunde, als ich die Screenshots für Berlin   gemacht habe, stimmten die URLS noch.


Jetzt lesen die hier mit. :roll:


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Jetzt lesen die hier mit. :roll:


das vermutete ich, mit dem Abmelden klappt es aber nicht so schnell...

die  de und org Domain Adressen   in Rostock (und  Beckum ? ) stehen noch 
wunderschön in der Registrierung  um Abmahnungen zuzustellen


----------



## sascha (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Hmm, wenn die Seiten nicht erreichbar sind, umso schlimmer. Die werden doch nicht etwa Geld eintreiben - und dann keine Leistung erbringen...


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



sascha schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn die Seiten nicht erreichbar sind, umso schlimmer. Die werden doch nicht etwa Geld eintreiben - und dann keine Leistung erbringen...


Ist bestimmt nur eine "technische" Störung, wird bestimmt gleich behoben sein 
:rotfl:


----------



## News (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



Immo schrieb:


> *.de > führt nur (noch?) auf ein Verzeichnis


Nein, die existiert noch. Setz mal ein www. davor, dann geht's.
Tippst du nur die Domain ohne Prefix ein, versucht der Browser eine FTP-Verbindung aufzubauen, die es aber nicht gibt.
Übrigens m.E. ein merkwürdiges Verhalten von Firefox & IE, denn eigentlich sollte das File Transfer Protocol doch nur mit dem entsprechenden Prefix ftp:// aktiv werden :gruebel: 


> *.com >  The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> *.net >  dito


Die gab's schon gestern und evtl. bereits früher nicht mehr.


> *.org  wie oben


Mit "www." geht auch die noch.
Trotzdem ist es möglich, dass die mitlesen. Schließlich bekamen sie gestern eine Mail von mir mit Link in dieses Forum (und GIGA TV auch).


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



News schrieb:


> Nein, die existiert noch. Setz mal ein www. davor, dann geht's..


Stimmt. Ansonsten eine  Seite  wie eine  Vorlage für das Urteil aus München. 
Im untersten Scrollbereich  der Miniaturtext:  


> Nach der Anmeldung bei FTP-World.de steht Ihnen der Testzugang ein Tag zur Verfügung. Sie können
> diesen Testzugang innerhalb von einen Tag ohne Angaben von Gründen kündigen. Ab dem zweiten
> Tag beauftragen Sie FTP-World.de Ihnen jeden Monat fünf Euro inklusive Mehrwersteuer zu
> berechenen. Der Betrag wird jährlich im Voraus mit insgesamt 60,00 Euro berechnet. Die Laufzeit
> ...





tuxedo schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens eine klare und geplante Irreführung des Users..


Insofern unterscheidet sie sich in nichts von den anderen Seiten, die Dauerbrenner im Forum sind. 
Lediglich die Verpackung ist bunter und noch irreführender.


----------



## Wembley (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Ich finde es ja auch interessant, wen man in den AGB antrifft:

Unter dem Punkt *"8. Zahlungsverzug / Fälligkeit der Rechnung"* liest man:



> Der Zugang und ggf. die Abrechung für den Premiumzugang erfolgt über die Firma
> 
> Walea GmbH


Ach, die Walea Gmbh, die ja auch mit Alphaload in Verbindung steht. Na ja, vielleicht auch nicht ganz überraschend, wenn man bedenkt, dass es auf der Seite auch Alphaload-Werbung gibt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Python???


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ach, die Walea Gmbh, die ja auch mit Alphaload in Verbindung steht.


Verbindung ist gut  
ht*p://www.alphaload.de/affiliates/tob.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Sorry. Anhang vergessen. Wer den Unterschied findet, kann ihn behalten 
walea
B*St* = A*l*
A* R* = Mainpean/Intexus
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=167631&highlight=walea#post167631
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=167632&highlight=walea#post167632


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

bei dem Suchbegriff "p2p Portal" kommen alte Erinnerungen hoch..
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44545


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Oh Mann, was dümpelt da alles unter dem Schnee von gestern?
Und ob man noch immer von denselben Personen berichten muss, selbst wenn der Begriff Dialer nur noch EDV-Grufties 'was sagt?


----------



## News (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Was die Firma Neta** anscheinend sonst noch so treibt, ist auch nicht ohne.
Wenn man dem hier via Google verlinkten Board glauben darf,  versuchte sie bei Warezanbietern Ende 2006 mit der Drohung Geld einzutreiben, dass man Electronic Arts vertrete - angeblich über den "Interessenverband der deutschen Film- und Phonoverbände KG", den es unter diesem Namen aber wohl nicht gibt.
Für die "Außergerichtliche Klärung wegen illegaler Verbreitung von Software u.a." sollten demnach 304,72 Euro "Kosten für die Beauftragung" gezahlt werden.


----------



## sascha (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ftp World Hilfe!!!*

Uiuiui, wenn das stimmen sollte, wirds zum Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft...


----------

